# 32 Point From Minnesota



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Suprised this deer is only 192lbs.... Seems like it would of needed to be at least a 5-1/2 to grow that much head gear..? Its a nice story and great buck!


http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...009/10/32-point-buck-minnesotas-camp-ripley-c


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Huge buck no doubt!

And 192 field dressed IS a big bodied mature deer. Not many around here weigh > 200lbs dressed out; a lot of folks THINK they weigh more than they actually do when put on a scale.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure why the question on age, as I didn't see it mentioned anywhere, but that without a doubt, is a very mature animal. Fish-N-Fool is right, 192 lbs is a big, BIG deer. Most people would be surprised if they actually owned and used a scale. A lot less stories about 175 lb does and 300 lb bucks.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

BaddFish said:


> Suprised this deer is only 192lbs.... Seems like it would of needed to be at least a 5-1/2 to grow that much head gear..?  Its a nice story and great buck!
> 
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...009/10/32-point-buck-minnesotas-camp-ripley-c


Yea 192 is an actual legit deer, bout time someone doesn't overrate it...

Nice :!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That is indeed a monster buck. I'd be shaking like a leaf if he walked up on me bow hunting.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i second that dale Very very nice deer


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Ifn' that was me;

It NEVER would have made it in range of my bow. It would have smelled me 50yds., off, from the POOP in my britch's.

Nik


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Huge buck no doubt!
> 
> And 192 field dressed IS a big bodied mature deer. Not many around here weigh > 200lbs dressed out; a lot of folks THINK they weigh more than they actually do when put on a scale.


My 3 deer on the wall have all been weighed on a scale at the check in place called Monty's in NE Ohio... 183lbs / 194 / & 202 - all dressed out. I weighed them to simply learn more and be able to judge better.

The only reason I comment becouse all of my bucks were 3-1/2 year olds. My 194lb 8 pointer would score close to 145... I suppose some bucks just maintain their body weight around 180-200 but still grow massive head gear year after year..? So maybe their nutrition is such that its growing huge racks but their bodies are staying closer to say a 3-1/2 year old's weight. (180-200 lbs)
I just assumed that a 200 class animal would be a minimum 4-1/2 - 5-1/2 years old and weigh closer to 250lbs. Maybe there's really no coralation... just genetics and nutrition.

So what's more impressive to you guys: A 200 class buck or a 250lb dressed out beast... I don't know.
Watching the Drury Brothers last night... they shot a buck that a huge body and the rack was average...
Last time I checked- you can't eat the rack... but a state record buck could help you in the wallet!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BaddFish said:


> I just assumed that a 200 class animal would be a minimum 4-1/2 - 5-1/2 years old and weigh closer to 250lbs.


That *IS* a 4.5-5.5 yo deer. Until you get up into Canada, 190 lbs dressed is a larger than everage deer.
Out of curiosity, who "aged" your deer? If it was simply someone looking at the teeth, there's a very good chance they were wrong on one or two of them. Tooth wear is a poor way to guess age, it's just the easiest.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> That *IS* a 4.5-5.5 yo deer. Until you get up into Canada, 190 lbs dressed is a larger than everage deer.
> Out of curiosity, who "aged" your deer? If it was simply someone looking at the teeth, there's a very good chance they were wrong on one or two of them. Tooth wear is a poor way to guess age, it's just the easiest.


I had two different taxi's do it... ?? The taxi in Astabula county seemed very sure of it... but?? Not sure what method he used. 

What's funny with my bucks is that the heaviest deer (10pter) has the weakest looking rack... But all of there faces had the same shape and color.

The 8 pter I passed up a few weeks ago, had that short head syndrome but he was more healthy then your typical "basket rack". I chalked him up to be a 2-1/2 yr old... but maybe he was 3-1/2 and the 202lber on the wall was 4-1/2?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As a taxidermist, I'll tell you the truth about taxidermists. We have NO training in ageing deer.  We get tons of people asking each year to age their deer, and a lot of guys will go ahead and give an age, but we are by no means experts. Most guys are throwing out guesses, nothing more. Heck, anyone looking at teeth alone is guessing, but at least some people can make an educated guess. Now, I'm not saying the guys that aged your deer ARE wrong, but I wouldn't assume they're accurate either. Deer are such individuals that nothing short of an ear tag at birth is 100%.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Really don't care how old he was, only thing that I can say is that there was no ground shrinkage there.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Badfish - we process our own deer and my buddy that has basically a professional "butcher shop" built into his barn has a scale. For the last several years we have weighed most of the deer butchered. We did 10 last year to give you an idea of how many we've seen on the scale through the years.

I've killed and seen other deer here in OH that dressed > 200lbs, but there aren't many. The largest deer I have ever seen in my life dressed @ 242lbs.
I have his mount (my father killed him) and his head is twice the size a typical mature buck. My dad registered him in OBBC and took him to the banquet - everybody stopped to see this mount and he only scored mid 140's net (not at all impressive at a show like that); people were amazed at the size.

Most big mature bucks we've weighed go in the 170's to 190's dressed and sans legs from the joint down. And I'm talking about big deer - not just a basket racked buck. 150lbs is a really BIG doe.

I have a buck that will easily dress 200+ using a new property I started hunting this year. He is a horse and I won't shoot another deer on this farm. I haven't seen a buck with a body this large in many years. Thinking of taking next week off and hunting him before he moves off with rut approaching. He is a VERY heavy 5X4 with a couple small kickers off his G-2 on both sides. Almost got at shot at him last week, but the corn is in the way I'm guesstimating him to gross in the 160's form 2 sightings. Never seen another deer from this stand yet. Hopefully I can share photos if I am lucky


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool,

Since you do that many deer how about giving a guesstimate on this. My son shot a nice 8 pointer last year and I cut him up myself and did not get a hanging weight. I know that I weighed the meat once I completed boning him out and there was 95# of meat. That is with no bones at all. I figured he may have been pushing 200# but without scales I am just guessing. What would be your ball park guess on that much meat?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

bkr - it can vary a LOT due to how people differ in butchering. What I mean by that is: was an area not used due to shot, was it picked clean to the bone, did you use the neck meat, etc..

However, 95# of meat is a lot no matter how you look at it. We pick them clean (except some of the rib meat) and use neck meat (makes great jerky). From memory last year - we had a 208lb hanger and we got 86# of grind; not including tenderlions or loin steaks. I don't recall what was disgarded due to damage (if any). This was a 140's gross buck a friend's college kid killed in 10 minutes Monday am of gun season Got any pictures? Had to be a good bodied deer!

I would guestimate that your son's deer was in the 185-195lb range dressed and probably close to 250 on the hoof. This is purely speculation - it is tough to judge exactly what the deer weighed without scaling it. And I in no way would proclaim myself the "deer weight expert" LOL

I'll just tell you most does we see dressed and legs removed at the joint don't weigh more than 135lbs (135 is a big one). A deer will FEEL like a 200lb carcuss while you are getting it out of the woods, but not many are really that size.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know if I clean them quite as well as you may but I don't leave much behind. On a nice size deer I do trim from the ribs as well and put it in the canning meat. On this one there was nearly no waste as he did not touch the shoulders with the broadside shot. I was figuring him to be in the 180-190 area but began to wonder once I started reading some estimates on yield. Some of the numbers suggested that he may have been pushing 200 or more. The one chart I found would put him right around 180 and another was way out of line suggesting him to be well over 200#. They list 40# meat yield from the carcass weight (head and hide removed). That would mean the deer was WAY over 200# field dressed and I know that was not true. Anyway, here is the only picture I have at this time. With the deer already gutted it does tend to make them look a bit thinner I believe.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

You've got me thinking a bit about this..... Trying to come up with a decent estimate of % of meat vs dressed weight. I think we probably get close to just under half on really big deer; definately far less than 50% on younger deer. I've never looked at what sites say? I think I will pay attention to this for the season and maybe we can revisit with some of my actual stats - this would be interesting. That giant deer is a poor example - most won't have the body mass he did. We usually only get in the 40-60s lbs worth of grind + steaks. Pictures are tough to judge, but this deer I was talking about LOOKED a class larger than your son's 8pt; does't mean he was?

There has to be a *REAL* butcher on this site that could provide better information than me? The only difference would be (not picking on commercial deer processors) I am confident I spend more time getting all the meat - they don't have the time to spare for what they charge. For those that have never done one themselves, the price is generally pretty reasonable IMO.

By the way - nice deer your boy bagged! Probably more fun for you when the boys get to put a tag on one than yourself! I hope to find out some day when my boy gets a little older.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it&#8217;ll be just about impossible to get any standard as far as meat compared to dressed weight, for the reasons Fish-N-Fool mentioned. Everybody does something just a little different when they bone out a deer. The scrap someone uses could account for a few pounds of meat. That&#8217;s not a lot, but enough to skew numbers. How far a person skins down the neck could account for 5 lbs or more. Heck, I&#8217;ve taken 10 lbs chunks of neck off of deer I&#8217;ve received in for shoulder mounts. The body mass is a big factor as well, I think. A 100 lb doe and a 200 lb buck may only have a 10% difference in skeletal weight, but a 100% difference in live weight. 
All the wondering is why I bought a scale. A lot of deer have surprised me. For example, the majority of adult does I shoot weigh 100-105 lbs dressed. I shot one last year considerably larger looking than most other does. She only weighed 110 lbs dressed, not nearly the difference that it appeared. I bought a fairly cheap scale, and it may not be perfect, but it&#8217;s for sure more accurate than my guessing.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I just may get me a scale some day soon as well. As you mentioned it is not that much of an investment.

I think most of the online charts that I have seen do classify the deer (doe, young buck, mature buck). That would help some in making up for the body mass variance. But as was mentioned what someone chooses to cut up as meat can vary from the next guy considerably.

I would say I get 40-60 from the largest number of the deer we cut up.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I cut my own up and I used to be a butcher  My father ran a small grocery store in Middlefield... We would cut up 200-300 a year for 4-5 years straight until my Dad got tired of "dealing with people" LOL. Mainly the amish and their half rotted green deer that they would hang in 70deg temps.
I hunted waterfowl back then but no deer so I didn't pay attention too much.

I would agree with someones comment that you get around half the weight for meat on a larger deer and less then half on a smaller deer...

Just for reference- Below is my 202lb - 10pter.... His rib cage was just huge- I seem to remember getting close to 80-90lbs of meat but I can't remember exactly...my buddy and I have been processing our own deer for 10 years or so and we still talk about this guys cage... 

By the way... I got this guy on Oct 23rd in 2005 in the windiest/rainest/sleet conditions you could imagine...I remember the snow sticking to the whole side of me- the wind was HARD that night...My bull headedness got me this deer as I had a bad day at work and I decided I WAS GOING HUNTING- I didn't care about the weather..... he was up and started to cruise a bottleneck a 1/2 hour before dark. I shot him not 50yds from his bed and he dropped within sight not 100yds from his bed.... ahhh the memories


----------



## 3 to 1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice Deer guys. I know you guys don't believe in 300Lb. deer, but I got this one on 10/10/09 with a crossbow. The butcher weighed it at 233Lbs. with the antlers still supportting the head on the concrete floor. He said,"I'd say more like 250. That's the biggest deer this season." I took his word for it. I wieghed the gut pile at 53Lbs. Even if you took the deer for actual measured wieght that still adds up to 286Lbs. + blood loss, I'd say thats 300.:!:!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Bucks shot earlier in the year will generally be heavier than post rut. Something to keep in mind. What I have learned from experience is that a buck does not have to be huge in body size to support some tremendous headgear. My brother shot a buck that scored 211 5/8 BC and only weighed 185lbs field dressed. My other brother shot a 150" 8pt that field dressed at 241lbs. A friend shot a 160" 12pt that dressed out at only 165lbs. All of these deer were shot in Coshocton, Ohio within 1/2 mile from each other. All deer were weighed on the scale at Monty's near Mosquito lake. Deer are like people in that there is no one size mold. Genetics,age, and food will determine each deer's potential. What I have noticed is that the bucks with the larger body sizes seemed to carry more mass to thier antlers.:!


----------



## trigger happy (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks for sharing the photos, good looking bucks . hopefully ill have one to share soon


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

all nice deer guys, came accross this one on another forum....comments? i think that looks bigger than 220lb but who knows? what do you guys think? 

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archer...im-pics-thanks-again-to-everyone-here-140887/


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Stripers-
Ya, I'd agree with you! That thing is a beast! Thanks for posting. Compared to mine 202 boy- that thing could go 280-300!
Maybe he's got REALLY long hair? 
Gosh- i would never pass that buck up- but you have to agree that is a disapointing rack for such a beast! maybe he was on the decline?

Snook- Thanks for posting your info- It confirms what I've been "assuming" on bucks.... It just doesn't seem fair that we can shoot 200lb animals in Ohio with nice racks but guys in Texas can shoot 140lb bucks that have "trees" on their head...

I've got next week off- I pray I get within 30 yds of the big boy I've been seeing... VERY SOLID 8pter. Fun Fun


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

figured I'd mention this, since we're talking about big deer. In the november issue of american hunter, on page 35, it says that the heaviest recorded field dressed whitetail, was taken in Minnesota and weighed 402lbs estimated live weight was 511, I don't know if anyone has heard this before, first time for me, but that is freaking beastly!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

funny i just thought i would throw this out there the biggest body deer i ever killed was only a 4pt but when i layed him in the 8ft bed of my old f150 he stuck out a bit i know he was 200+


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Stripers4Life said:


> figured I'd mention this, since we're talking about big deer. In the november issue of american hunter, on page 35, it says that the heaviest recorded field dressed whitetail, was taken in Minnesota and weighed 402lbs estimated live weight was 511, I don't know if anyone has heard this before, first time for me, but that is freaking beastly!


Striper- I have an old newspaper clipping from a guy that shot a buck in PA....I've got it on my frig... (from memory) was dressed out at over 300 lbs... the picture is ridiculous- it makes the guy look like a little kid.. I'll try and post it in 2 weeks.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I would equate these enourmous deer you guys speak of to humans like Shaq, Andre the Giant, etc. Just like people, these deer must have been physical freaks!!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Snook said:


> Bucks shot earlier in the year will generally be heavier than post rut. Something to keep in mind. What I have learned from experience is that a buck does not have to be huge in body size to support some tremendous headgear. My brother shot a buck that scored 211 5/8 BC and only weighed 185lbs field dressed. My other brother shot a 150" 8pt that field dressed at 241lbs. A friend shot a 160" 12pt that dressed out at only 165lbs. All of these deer were shot in Coshocton, Ohio within 1/2 mile from each other. All deer were weighed on the scale at Monty's near Mosquito lake. Deer are like people in that there is no one size mold. Genetics,age, and food will determine each deer's potential. What I have noticed is that the bucks with the larger body sizes seemed to carry more mass to thier antlers.:!


I forgot to mention that the buck that scored 211 5/8 was estimated to be ONLY 3 1/2 yrs old by an ODNR biologist! I find it hard to believe but that's what we were told after they checked his tooth wear. Articles on the buck were in Buckmasters RACK magazine and Ohio Game and Fish. North American Whitetail wanted to do an article but conflicting interests with Buckmasters prevented it from happening. Deer was shot in 1998.


----------

